# The Chronicles of Riddick



## white mantis (Jun 24, 2004)

I have not seen the movie yet so I wanted to see what you guy and gals who have seen it thouth about it.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 25, 2004)

I went and saw it for free, because I bought the Pitch Black DVD. I liked both movies. Riddick has good special effects, a decent plot line and the usual mediocre acting for an action flick (It even has Eomer from LOTR). As you might expect the film oozes the tough guy style of Mr. Diesel and you can tell he enjoys his work. Also keep in mind that this film is his baby. He produced it himself, deciding to let the inner geek out and admit that Riddick was the coolest part he ever played.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 27, 2004)

I loved it ... don't expect a great movie, and you have to like testostorone driven shows, and you have to really like black.  

 There is a 30' anime out there somewhere that is about the time between Pitch Black and Chronicles.  Sorta an Animatrix kind of thing.

 -Michael


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 27, 2004)

I enjoyed it.  the fact that Vin looks like a friggin' diesel was enough to fill the theatre I went to up with females.  the one liners in the movie are well delivered and the action is pretty good.  maybe there'll be another...didn't expect the ending.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> maybe there'll be another...didn't expect the ending.



It's funny you mention that, all I could think of when I saw the ending was "Conan". In the first movie, at the end where you see him sitting in the throne all old, somber and contemplating right before the credits roll. I wonder if he meant to make it seem like an omage'(sp).


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this as I loved Pitch Black, but it's not out in the UK while the end of August, grrrrrrrrrr!

Ian.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 30, 2004)

OK.  This had to be one of the worst movies I've seen in a long friggin time.

"Hmmmm... the scorpion king seems to have sold well, so lets repackage it, put a prison scene in, make sure the main badguy character still has a mullet, and shoot it in space..."

/sigh

And I understand that sometimes for sci-fi movies, you have to suspend belief to enjoy the movie's "pseudo-science", but c'mon...  Would someone please explain Crematoria to me?!?!?  What exactly were they shooting up with during "Hyperspace"?!  What the heck was the black mist stuff that was powering the necromonger ships??

The only thing that kept me in my seat was the actress they got to fill the role of "jack"...  /rawr

All in all, if i was stranded in the jungle with only a huge leaf of poison ivy, and this film to wipe my butt, i'd be itching something fierce till I was found...


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 30, 2004)

damn...I didn't think it was that bad.  it appeared they were shooting up with some type of suspended animation drug for the long distance travel, I dunno.  c'mon, set that damn far in the future.  I just thought it was a fun movie...now...me hopes go towards a Halo movie...  :fanboy:


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've gotta partially agree with OUMoose.  It was pretty bad.  Keep in mind that I LOVED Pitch Black.  After renting it on video I imediately went out and bought it.  It is one of those rare movies that i have watched twice in one day.  That said, it seemed like the chronicles of riddick turned the character from an Anti-Hero into a Super-Hero.  I guess the pg-13 rating restricted them a little from making the charachter darker, or at least as dark as he was in pitch-black.   To give one example, without giving away spoilers, in the first movie Riddick was a character that you knew would kill someone, good or bad, if they stood between him and his freedom.  In this one he seems reluctant to even kill some of the bad guys!

I just thought that the first movie was much deeper and really said more about human nature.  But then again I know I was asking to much of this film  

Jon


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 1, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> in the first movie Riddick was a character that you knew would kill someone, good or bad, if they stood between him and his freedom.  In this one he seems reluctant to even kill some of the bad guys!



I agree.  Riddick from Pitch Black was a much more hardcore, cuthroat type character thank in Chronicles.  Plus, the movie itself was better (though I still can't watch the dude shooting up through his eye.... /ouch)


----------



## white mantis (Jul 2, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...now...me hopes go towards a Halo movie... :fanboy:


Yes! I think that would make a great movie. I think I'll start a poll on that but what part of this forum to put it in? Hmmmm...artyon:


----------

